# sentir/ sentirsi / odorare ....



## Mange Prie Aime

J'ai un problème avec les différents sens français du verbe sentir. Je ne trouve pas toutes les correspondances en italien.

Se sentir = sentirsi

Sentir (olfactif) = odorare

Pour _odorare _le verbe est-il le même loque l'on dit "Ce savon sent la rose" et "Je sens (je hume) le parfum des fleurs" ? Ou existe t'il deux verbes distincts à l'instar d'imparare et insagnare... ? (Celui qui apprend/celui qui enseigne - celui qui sent/celui qui hume...

"Questo sapone odora la rosa" "Odoro il profumo dei fiori"

Sentir (toucher) ex : "Je sens sa main sur mon bras." = _Sento la sua mano sull mio bracio?
_ Mi sembra che significa "J'entends sa main sur mon bras"... Pfffff J'en perd mon italien da cani lol 

Sentir (émotion, intuition) ex : "Je ne sens pas cette personne." ou "Je sens que ça va être une belle journée" = ?

Ecco... grazie a voi di auitarmi... uso sempre il verbo "sentire" tanto che potete chiamarmi Jeanne D'Arc  lol


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir Mange Prie Aime,

Se sentir = sentirsi     *C'est correct. Je me sens bien  ---> Mi sento bene.*

Sentir (olfactif) = odorare  *C'est correct. Odoro il profumo dei fiori. D'ailleurs, le verbe odorare est un peu soutenu. Normalement nous employons les verbes annusare, sentire*

Pour _odorare _le verbe est-il le même loque l'on dit "Ce savon  sent la rose" et "Je sens (je hume) le parfum des fleurs" ?

*Le verbe est le même mais la différence réside dans la construction. Questo sapone odora di rosa. Odoro il profumo dei fiori. En d'autres termes vous avez un COD ou bien un COD. Il faut quand même souligner que dans la langue courante nous disons plutôt Questo sapone sa di rosa.
*

"Questo sapone odora la rosa"  Ce n'est pas correct. 

 "Odoro il profumo dei fiori" C'est correct et soutenu.

Sentir (toucher) ex : "Je sens sa main sur mon bras." = _Sento la sua  mano sull mio bracio? C'est correct.
_

Mi sembra che significa   Pas correct. Il faut que vous employiez le subjonctif. Mi sembra che significh*i*

Sentir (émotion, intuition) ex : "Je ne sens pas cette personne."   Impossible d'en faire le calque en italien.


ou "Je  sens que ça va être une belle journée" = ?  *Un calque est tout à fait recevable --> Sento che sarà una bella giornata.*

*Voilà, j'espère avoir répondu à vos intéressantes questions.
*


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Grazie ArmadilloAbcd,

Des explications très claires et complètes qui m'aident à y voir plus clair . Je restais bloquée sur la traduction sentire = entendre et cherchais des synonymes.

Juste une précision pour le sentir olfactif, je peux donc également utiliser *sentire* ?

A ce moment là la construction serait : *Sento il profumo dei fiori* et *Questo sapone senta di rosa *? J'ai des doutes sur la seconde .

Pour : *Questo sapone sa di rosa*. S'agit'il de la contraction de *sapore di* ?


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonsoir Mange Prie Aime,

Voilà votre message accompagné de mes commentaires.

Juste une précision pour le sentir olfactif, je peux donc également  utiliser *sentire* ? Tout à fait.

A ce moment là la construction serait : *Sento il profumo dei fiori* Cest correct.


et *Questo sapone senta di rosa *? J'ai des doutes sur la seconde .  Non, ce n'est pas correct.  Vous pouvez dire _Questo sapone odora di rosa_ (assez soutenu) ou bien _Questo sapone sa di rosa_ (plus courant)


Pour : *Questo sapone sa di rosa*. S'agit'il de la  contraction de *sapore di* ?  No, il s'agit du verbe _sapere_ à la troisième personne du singulier (indicatif présent)

J'espère que cela va vous être utile!


----------



## Necsus

Mange Prie Aime said:


> *Questo sapone sa di rosa*. S'agit'il de la contraction de *sapore di* ?


Comme AABCD a déjà dit, tu peux utiliser le verb _sapere _pour le saveur et pour l'odeur.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Pour la saveur aussi... Allora : *Questa granita sa di lemone *ou *Queste caramelle sanno di vaniglia*. C'est correct aussi ?


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Oui, tout à fait Mange Prie Aime.

 Cela vaut aussi pour le vin: Ce vin est bouchonné / a un goût de bouchon --> Questo vino *sa di* tappo.

Juste un complément d'information sur les verbes relatifs aux odeurs. Vous pouvez aussi employer le verbe _profumare_, qui est très courant.

Questa camicia profuma di lavanda. Cette chemise sent / embaume la lavande.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Ah bello di avere pensato al vino Armadillo  Ciò può sempre essere utile


----------



## Necsus

Mange Prie Aime said:


> Pour la saveur aussi... Allora : *Questa granita sa di limone *ou *Queste caramelle sanno di vaniglia*. C'est correct aussi ?


Direi proprio di no. "Questa granita _sa_ di limone" lo diresti solo ironicamente se ci fosse talmente poco limone da avere difficoltà a riconoscerne il gusto, oppure se fosse una granita a un altro gusto, ma la scarsa qualità la facesse sembrare al limone. Altrimenti diresti "questa granita è al gusto di limone", o direttamente "questa è una granita al limone". Idem per le caramelle del tuo esempio.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Mais est-ce que "sa di limone" peut s'appliquer si je parle avec quelqu'un et qu'en goutant quelque chose je veux dire que "ça a le goût/la saveur de....".

 Par exemple en mangeant un plat qui ressemble beaucoup à un autre "humm ça a un goût de poulet" ou "sa di origano" pour dire que je sens qu'il y a de l'origan dans la recette... Je ne sais pas si j'image bien... 

Ou pour l'odeur la même chose au marché on sent des savonnettes sans savoir quelle est le parfum et "(je pense que) ça sent le lila"


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

C'est tout à fait ça, Mange Prie Aime.

Peut-être Necsus avait-il perdu de vue que notre discussion porte sur le verbe français _sentir_. Les précisions de Necsus sont exactes.


----------



## Necsus

Je n'ai pas parlé du verb français _sentir_, j'ai dit qu'en italien si tu dis qu'une granité 'sa di limone' probablemement elle n'est pas 'al limone', mais elle semble 'al limone'.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais je voulais juste préciser que cela vaut aussi pour le français. Mange Prie Aime voulais juste savoir si _sapere di_ s'employait aussi pour les odeurs et les saveurs. Elle ne t'as demandé si sapere di qc = essere al qc! 
De toute manière, je n'ai rien à redire à ton explication, qui est impeccable!


----------



## Necsus

Mange Prie Aime said:


> Mais est-ce que "sa di limone" peut s'appliquer si je parle avec quelqu'un et qu'en goutant quelque chose je veux dire que "ça a le goût/la saveur de...."


Oui, mais pas si tu parles d'un citron ou d'une citronnade (ou d'une granité au citron)...!

@ Armadillo, sono molto lieto che ci troviamo d'accordo, ma forse non riesco a far capire bene il mio punto di vista. MPA, dopo aver ricevuto l'informazione che _'sapere di'_ può essere utilizzato sia per il sapore che per l'odore, ha chiesto se _'anche questa granita sa di limone'_ fosse corretto (sapere di qc = essere al qc), e io sto rispondendo a questa sua domanda: non è corretto! Io non direi mai che la granita al limone che ho appena ordinato 'sa di limone', se non appunto in senso ironico. Insomma, _'sapere di'_ può essere sì utilizzato sia per il sapore che per l'odore, ma non quando si riferisce al sapore o all'odore specifico di qualcosa, una bistecca non può 'sapere di carne', perché è evidente che quello è (o dovrebbe essere) il suo sapore, ma può sapere di peperone se ne aveva uno vicino sulla griglia durante la cottura.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Tout à fait. Je pense que Mange Prie Aime et moi avons compris ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

smettete di combattervi  vi ho compresi molto tutto il due e voi mi hanno aiutato bene anche tutto il due 

UN GRANDE GRAZIE


----------



## Necsus

Non ti preoccupare, MPA, nessuno 'si combatte'...! 
Prego.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Ne t'inquiète pas!


----------

